# Too Late To Plant?



## ja_cain (Dec 9, 2019)

The clover and fescue I planted on this plat back in late Aug, early Sep never germinated. Was wondering if there is something that I could plant here. I was think of just doing some more annual ryegrass, but now I'm wondering if there might be a small grain option. I plan on teseading with some sort of warm season annual or perennial once it has been grazed. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

https://www.drovers.com/article/spring-planted-oats-may-be-viable-option-forage

Regards, Mike


----------



## ja_cain (Dec 9, 2019)

Vol said:


> https://www.drovers.com/article/spring-planted-oats-may-be-viable-option-forage
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks Mike!


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Good article. Cereal rye or triticale might be an option now as well. Throw in some crimson clover and maybe a pound or two of turnips or kale.

But rye and triticale are the most cold hardy of the cereals, an can be planted the latest/earliest.


----------

